# Aronstabgewächse



## Nymphaion (31. März 2008)

Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Werner.
> 
> Sind doch sehr schöne Pflanzen! Da ich mich seit diesem Jahr etwas mehr mit den Aronstabgewächsen befasst habe, bin auch auf die Taros gestoßen und hab mir halt die 'Black Magic' bestellt.
> Ich will mit jetzt blos nicht alle möglichen Taro-Arten bestellen, wenns dann vielleicht nichts wird, so wie ich mir das gedacht habe.
> ...




Ich hab aus dieser Antwort von Mirko einen neuen Thread gemacht. Das Interesse an Aronstabgewächsen ist im Moment am Steigen, aber es gibt noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen damit in unserem Klima. Die heimischen sind natürlich winterhart, aber es gibt auch sehr viele an der Grenze der Winterhärte, die sehr interessant sind. Vor allem bei der Gattung Arisaema gibt es da schöne Arten. Wer hat denn schon mit Aronstabgewächsen bei uns Erfahrungen gesammelt? Viele Arten passen wunderbar in schattige Bereiche am (trockenen) Rand des Gartenteichs.


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo

Seit 4 Jahren bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Taro (Colocasia esculenta ) oder auch Elefantenohr.
Anfangs stand sie auf einem Podest, so das der Pflanztopf 5 cm tief im Teichwasser stand.
Das Wachstum in meinem Teich war bescheiden, die Wassertemperatur an den Wurzeln war wohl nicht ausreichend.
Die Jahre danach stand der Pflanzentopf in einem Unterteller der immer mit 3cm Wasser befüllt war.
Einen durch die Sonne aufgeheizten Pflanztopf scheinen ihr eher zu gefallen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Werner.

Gute Idee einen extra __ Aronstab-Thread aufzumachen. Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Erfahrungen habe ich ja noch nicht so viele Gemacht, außer mit Callas (Zantedeschia), dem heimischen Arum maculatum und einigen Zimmerpfkanzen (Anthurium, Spathiphyllum).
Mit dem Wachstum meines A. maculatum war ich bis jetzt nicht so sehr zufrieden. Kleine Blätter (nur ca. 10 cm) und kaum oder keine Blüten.
Die Callas sind eingentlich sehr gut gewachsen und haben sich auch gut vermehrt.

Zur Zeit versuche ich auch verschiedene Anubien emers zu kultivieren. Bin aber noch am umgewöhnen. Mal sehen ob das was wird.

Für den/die/das ¿ (Ironie) Taro habe ich mir folgendes überlegt. Ich will ja eh ein beheizbares Seerosenbecken bauen. Da werde ich den mit reinstellen. 5 -10 cm tief reicht, oder?


Man kann ja hier sicher auch Fragen stellen.  Ich hab nämlich noch sooo viele Fragen.

Als erstes würde mich mal interessieren ob der Italienische Aronstab auch wirklich winterhart ist.


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo,

ich habe _Arum italicum_ 'Marmoratum' schon erfolgreich im 9er Topf überwintert. Wenn er das übersteht, dann ist er ausgepflanzt zweimal winterhart.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi,

ich hab mich diesen Winter mal wieder mit div. Arisaema-Saatgut eingedeckt. Diesmal ist sogar mal alles gekeimt. Somit "hab" ich an winterfesten Araceen für den halbschattigen Garten (Waldbeet) 
Arisaema fargesii
Arisaema franchetianum
Arisaema flavum - 1 Jahr alt
Arisaema amurense - blühfähig und mittlerweile starke Brutknollenbildung
Arisaema triphyllum
Arisaema consanguineum - 2 jährig
2 unbestimmte Arisaema-Arten
Arisaema "speciosum" - im Kübel, schiebt Blüte dann kann man endlich mal rausfinden was für ne Art es wirklich ist. Winterfest oder nicht 
Arisaema sikkokianum - ein einzelner überlebender Sämling vom letzten Jahr

und 

Arum orientale
Arum apulum
Arum italicum - 5 Jahre alt aber noch nie geblüht

Anbei ein Foto des Arisaema amurense, leider ist es nur die grün-weiße Form und nicht die braun-weiße die es sein sollte als ich die Knolle bekam 

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

So, dann frag ich noch mal was.


Sind das Z. albomaculata und Z. elliottiana?

Hier mal die eventuelle Z. elliottiana. Oder handelt es sich eher um die 'Black Magic' oder 'Black Eyed Beauty'?



 




Und hier die Z. albomaculata!?







Und dann kann mir jemand bestätigen ob das Knollen/Rhizome von _Zantedeschia aethiopica_ sind?







*EDIT:*
Ich hab da noch was.

Und zwar habe ich meine neuen Callas jetzt doch im Zimmer vorgetrieben.

Eine vor ca. zwei Wochen und zwei vor ca. einer Woche.

So jetzt mein "Problem". Die zuerst gepflanzte ist jetzt ca. 6 cm hoch, eine der später gepflanzten ist jetzt nach 3 Tagen schon 5 cm hoch. 

Die erste __ Calla wächst jetzt nur noch sehr langsam.

Hier ein Vergleich der beiden Triebe. Wie zu sehen, beim ersten Bild ist der Trieb oberhalb der Markierung "hohl", also erst unterhalb ist im durchscheinenden Licht das nächste Blatt zu sehen. Beim anderen Bild ist das zweite Blatt schon an der Spitze zu sehen.

Woran liegt das, das die eine langsamer wächst? 

   


(Ohh man, ich mach mir bestimmt schon wieder viel zu viele Sorgen.   )


----------



## Elfriede (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenne mich mit Aronstabgewächsen nicht so gut aus, aber ich glaube, dass es sich bei dieser Pflanze um ein Aronstabgewächs handelt. Sie wächst auf meinem Grundstück auf Paros. Leider habe ich nur diese schlechte Aufnahme vom März 2005.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo Pflanzenfreunde,

auf einer Seite über die Flora auf Paros habe ich die Pflanze auf dem eingestellten Foto als Krummstab (Arisarum vulgare) identifizieren können.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi,

meine Arisaema "speciosum" hat ihren Blütenstand geöffnet, und jetzt geht der Bestimmungsversuch los . Keine der bisher gefundenen Arisaema hat eine sollche Blütenfarbe . In einem Gartentenforum rätselt man auch schon ob ne Arisaema speciosum in einer seltenen Farbform sein dürfte. Mal abwarten was die dortigen Experten feststellen. Das kommt davon wenn Mann sich was unbestimmtes aus dem Baumarkt mitnimmt 

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo.

Ich brauch mal wieder ein paar Infos. Und zwar zu *Arisaema candidissima*. Ich stell mir die Pflanze in der Handhabung ähnlich vor, wie die Callas, nur das ich die Knolle nicht unbedingt ausgrabe, sondern im Winter in der Erde lasse. Überwintern würde ich sie im Keller oder einem kühlen Raum.

Hat da jemand ein paar Infos?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Mirko, 

Arisaema candidissimum kannst Du im Garten lassen, die ist winterhart . Meine A. speciosum Knollen (laut Knorbs sinds welche, wenn auch ne seltene Farbform), die ich noch nicht eingepflanzt hatte, sind auch im Garten vergraben worden. Selbst die sollen in Klimazone 7 bei 20-25cm tiefer Pflanzung keine Probleme machen  (mal abwarten).

Am Freitag hab ich meinen Amorphophallus konjac aus dem Haus schmeißen dürfen, Muttern fand die Duftmarke "totes Pferd" nicht so toll im Flur2 . Jetzt lockt er sämtliche __ Fliegen aus der Nachbarschaft an  .

Was macht dein Versuch Anubien emers zu kultivieren? Das hab ich demnächst auch vor wenn mein Terrarium wieder ins Zimmer kommt (ein paar andere __ Aquarienpflanzen sollen dann auch mit rein (Echis und Cryptos)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo Frank.

Super, danke für die Info! Hast du vielleicht noch eine Bezugsquelle?


Was meine Anubien machen? Naja, so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Sie wachsen nicht unbedingt zufrieden stellend aber sie gehen auch nicht ein.
Die zwei A. hastifolia sind wie sie sind, also bis jetzt noch keine neuen Blätter. Genau wie die A. afzelli. Die A. barteri hat bis jetzt nur ein neues Blatt. Dafür hat eine Anubias, die ich für eine A. heterophylla halte sich ganz gut gemacht und schon zwei neue Blätter. Obwohl ich eher dachte, das die nichts wird oder zumindest nicht so schnell, weil sie schon einige Wochen unter Wasser lebte.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi.

Hab mal ne Frage zu meinem Grünen __ Pfeilaronstab (Peltandra virginica).

Ich hab ihn von mehr als zwei Wochen bekommen und ihn in einen Topf gepflanzt der im Wasser steht. Als Substrat habe ich lehmige Erde genommen. Und eine dünne Schickt Kies drauf.

Nun bin ich mit dem Wachstum nicht so ganz zufrieden.

Bis jetzt sind nicht einmal die ersten Blätter voll ausgebildet. Irgendwie muckert er so vor sich hin.

So sieht er jetzt aus. Fast so wie als ich ihn bekommen habe.

 


Er hat auch kaum Wurzeln gebildet und sitzt auch ziemlich locker im Subtrat.

Stimmt da irgendwas nicht oder bin ich einfach zu voreilig. Wie sieht denn euer Grüner Pfeilaronstab zur Zeit aus?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Mirko,

meine Peltandras sehen auch noch nicht besser aus, nur die Blätter sind breiter. Sie wachsen nur sehr langsam. Dafür schieben sie aber ihre grünen Blütenstände (letztes Jahr gabs den ersten nach 5 Jahren ). Das Wachstum hier in Deutschland, ist nach Aussage einer Meisterin unseres Bot. Gartens, sehr bescheiden da es hier zu kalt ist (wachsen an der Grenze dessen was sie vertragen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Frank.

Na da bin ich erst mal ein wenig beruhigt. Ich hatte sowieso vor den __ Pfeilaronstab in mein Seerosenbecken zu stellen, was ja beheitzt wäre (min. 20 °C). Da wächst er vielleicht besser, wenn er "warme Füße" hat. 
Doch dazu muss es erst mal dicht werden! 

Ich dachte aber immer das der Grüne Pfeilaronstab auch sehr weit nördlich vorkommt, bis nach Kanada, wie auf dieser Karte zu sehen ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Mirko,

hier mal ein Foto vom momentanen Aussehen meiner Peltandras. Sind wie schon geschrieben über 5 jahre alt und das sind 5 Pflanzen:beeten (auch wenn sie immer noch so mickrig aussehen ). 8-9 weitere im Herbst gesäte keimen gerade im Moorbeet. Die Blüten brauchen noch ein paar Tage bis sie aufgehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Frank.

Deiner sieht schon mal besser aus als meiner. Obwohl er jetzt auch mehr Blätter bekommen hat. Das warme Wasser im beheizten Becken hat ihm scheinbar gut getan. Aber eigentlich waren die Temperaturen in den letzten Tagen so hoch, das ich gar nicht heizen musste.

Wie groß sind den die Blätter? Meine sind nur sehr klein, so 5 - 6 cm.


Dann habe ich gleich noch mal eine Frage zum Arisaema candidissimum. Habe zwei Knollen am 22.04. eingepflanzt. Wie ich vermute etwas spät aber der Händler hat sich mit der Lieferung Zeit gelassen. Bis jetzt ist noch nichts zu sehen, obwohl die Knollen schon am austreiben waren und ich den Boden immer schön feucht gehalten habe!
Was ist da los? Treiben die dann erst im nächsten Frühjahr oder sind die Knollen im Eimer?

Zum Vergleich, der Italienische __ Aronstab, den ich einen Tag zuvor gepflanzt habe, hat schon zwei Blätter getrieben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Mirko,

laß die Knollen einfach in der Erde. Bei garten-pur hatte auch mal einer nachgefragt warum seine Arisaema so ungleich treiben. Laut Aussage div. Mitglieder kann zu lang dauernde trockene Lagerung zu einer Art längeren Winterruhe führen . Es kann dann sein das sie erst im nächsten Jahr treiben (meine ausgepflanzten Arisaema speciosum kommen auch nicht, und die im Topf haben sich zur Sommerruhe begeben (Laub ist schon vergilbt)). Winterharte Arisaema ziehen nach der Blütezeit eh recht schnell wieder ein, wie Arum. Meine flavum-Sämling letztes Jahr waren nach der Keimung nur knapp 6 Wochen grün, trieben aber im Frügling normal aus (und sind schon wieder eingezogen )

Die Blattspreite bei meinen Peltandra virginica ist ca. 20-25cm lang und etwa 6cm breit


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo Frank.

Na wer sagts denn! Der __ Feuerkolben treibt aus!

 



Man muss ebend nur Geduld haben!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi,

bei mir blüht endlich mal Arum italicum, wobei der sicher keiner ist, da er 2 Monate zu spät dran ist (und dazu noch ganz nackig daherkommt )

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi.

Ich hab auch noch Arum italicum. Aber obs wirklich welcher ist weiß ich auch nicht, da die Blätter irgendwie nicht so "marmoriert" aussehen, wie sie es sollten. Die sind fast nur grün. Und die Knollen sahen auch anders aus als diese hier: Knollen
Meine sind eher länglich.


----------



## goldfisch (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo,

Elephantenohr (aus Madeira), Zantedeschia (aus dem Baumarkt) und Arum (2 Arten oder Sorten ?, aus Baumarkt und Wald) sind bei mir als als Knollen "winterhart". Die Arten kann ich leider nicht benennen.

Zantedeschia war Zufall, habe ich vergessen auszugraben das Beet ist aber seitdem im Winter mit Laub bedeckt. 

Elephantenohr war mehr ein Experiment. Ich habe beim Versuch die Knollen auszugraben, die Pflanze zerrissen und dann einen (sehr )großen Laubhaufen drübergemacht.  

Arum wächst bei uns im Wald wie Unkraut.

Allerdings hatte ich bisher keine dieser Pflanzen im Teich. 

Ich habe aber dieses Jahr Elephantenohr testweise seit Anfang Mai im Flachwasser. Ist bisher zumindest nicht eingegangen. 

Z. versuche ich seit März im Aquarium im Kies vorzutreiben. Ist allerdings nichts passiert, während die Refferenzgruppe  im Freien seit einer Woche austreibt.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi.

Hier mal zwei Bilder von dem "Arum italicum".

   


Sieht nicht nach Arum italicum aus. Oder? Die Pflanzen sind jetzt ca. 30 - 40 cm hoch.


Könnte *Arum palaestinum* sein. 

Oder *hier*. Der Austrieb sah genau so aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi,

schade das diese Araceae ein Tropengewächs ist und daher nicht aus dem Kasten darf. Es ist eine Wildart, auch wenn sie unter dem Namen "Black Velvet" verkauft wird. So "schwarze" Blätter hab ich noch bei keiner anderen Pflanze gesehen. (durch den Blitz erscheinen die Blätter aber ziemlich grau da sie stark behaart sind )

MfG Frank

Alocasia reginula


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Frank.

Ja die sieht wirklich super aus! Kann man die denn gar nicht rausstellen (wenigstens im Sommer)? Aber da wird man bestimmt Probleme mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit bekommen.

Ja ja, unter den Araceaen gibt es schon sehr schöne und vor allem viele Arten und Sorten. Da hab ich mir ja mit meiner neuen Leidenschaft was eingebrockt!  



Mit meinem Taro 'Black Magic' habe ich übrigens auch Probleme. Er treibt zwar ein Blatt nach dem anderen aber die vertrocknen nach und nach. Im Gegensatz zum meinem anderen Taro, der hat zwar bis jetzt nur zwei Blätter aber die vertrocknen wenigstens nicht.

Woran kann das liegen das der eine vertrocknet und der andere nicht?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi.

Scheint wirklich Arisaema candidissimum zu sein. Mal sehen wenn die Blüte, die jetzt hier nicht zu sehen ist, richtig ausgebildet ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi,

hab die Tage doch einem Dracunculus im Kiesbeet gefunden. Wie der da hin gekommen ist kann ich nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich per gammeliger Brutknolle über den Kompost . __ Fliegen waren noch keine dran dafür sind gleich die Schnegel drüber hergefallen . Nicht mal 40cm hoch aber ne Blüte, die Mutterpflanze hat schon seit Jahren keine mehr bekommen

Im Moor sind endlich auch alle Peltandrasamen gekeimt (was ein bischen Regen so ausmacht, demnächst kann ich zusehen wo ich 18 Peltandras unterbringe:beeten - dreizehn Sämlinge und 5 "Große")

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Moin!

Hier mal die Blüte des Arisaema candidissimum.

 



@ Frank: Wenn du für die Dracunculus und Peltandras keine Verwendung hast, ich nehm sie gerne!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Mirko,

duftet dein A. candidissimum auch nach Rosen? Oder riecht er auch nach totem Pferd . Soll ja angeblich angenehm duften:beeten 

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Frank.

Keine Ahnung, muss ich morgen mal dran riechen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hi Frank.

Also mein A. candidissimum duftet auch angenehm, rosenähnlich.

Mist, und dabei hatte ich schon ein Bild von einem toten Pferd rausgesucht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo Mirko,

dann trägt der seinen deutschen Namen ja zu Recht 

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Wie heißt der denn in deutsch? Ich benutz meist eh nur den botanischen Namen oder einfach __ Feuerkolben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Der heißt deutsch  "(rosen)duftender __ Feuerkolben"  candidissimum heißt in etwa lieblich/süß riechend/duftend

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse*

Hallo,

es ist ja nicht zu glauben wie leicht manche "keinen Frost vertragende" Tropenpflanzen in freier Wildbahn über einen deutschen Winter kommen (im April es bei mir ja noch mal einen akuten Wintereinbruch mit Temperaturen von fast -8 Grad gegeben:crazy ). Diese Eidechsenwurze sind beim zuschütten eines Hundeloches im letzten Herbst in die Wiese geraten (Entsorgung der alten Kübelerde ). Sind stärker an wachsen als die Kollegen in den Töpfen 

MfG Frank


----------

